# Jumbo Koi - wenn groß nicht groß genug ist!



## Teich4You (21. Apr. 2017)

Ein Thema das mich schon eine ganze Weile verfolgt.

In diversen Gesprächen habe ich auch schon oft mitgeteilt bekommen, dass gar nicht jeder Koi mit +60cm im Teich haben möchte.

Und tatsächlich habe ich auch nicht viele Leute getroffen, die Kois mit +70cm im Teich haben.
Diese scheinen durchaus selten zu sein, wobei einem in diversen Medien oft suggeriert wird welches Potenzial die Koi doch mitbringen. 

Nach meinen Recherchen gibt es zwar einige mit +70cm, aber alles was Richtung +80cm geht gehört schon zu den grandiosen Ausnahmen. Besonders die mehrfarbigen Koi sind in dieser Größe unglaublich selten in Deutschland zu finden.

Nicht zuletzt hängt vieles auch vom Teichmanagement ab, dass für ein Heranwachsen auf +70cm schon sehr gut sein muss und natürlich dem Koi selber. Ein Koi mit dem Potenzial ein kleines Monster zu werden wird es nicht umsonst geben, wenn man überhaupt an solch einen herankommt. 

Was denkt ihr über Jumbo Koi?
Wer hätte gerne welche, oder warum eher nicht?
Gibt es jemanden der welche hat hier im Forum? 
Bilder sind natürlich gerne gesehen.


----------



## meinereiner (21. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Florian,

also meine größeren dürften so knapp über 60 cm sein. Genau werde ich das erst sagen können, wenn der neuen Teich mal fertig ist, und ich die Fische umsiedeln muss. Dann werde ich bei der Gelegenheit mal nachmessen. Bislang hab ich das nur so ungefähr abschätzen können, indem ich einen Meterstab neben den Fischen in's Wasser gehalten,  ein Bild gemacht, und dieses dann am PC ausgewertet habe.

Ich hab schon diverse wirklich große Kois in Nutura gesehen, und ich finde die wirklich faszinierend. Und je größer die sind, desto ruhiger (und beruhigender) kommen die mir vor.

Wie groß die werden, dürfte, neben der Ernährungssituation und den Hälterungsbedingungen, maßgeblich genetisch bedingt sein.

Servus
Robert


----------



## troll20 (21. Apr. 2017)

Ist aber auch alles eine Frage der Optik.
Angenommen der Teich ist ebenerdig und mann steht dann noch ein Stück weg sieht ein 60+ Koi schon mikrig aus. Ist es jedoch ein Hochteich wie bei dir Flo und man liegt mit den Augen fast im Wasser wirkt das schon ganz anders.
Genauso wenn man einen Teich mit 100qm Fläche hat oder nur 20 qm.  Halt alles eine Frage des Betrachtungspunkts.
Im übrigen können auch Baumarkt Koi die 80+ erreichen wenn alles stimmt


----------



## Alfii147 (21. Apr. 2017)

Also bei mir ist derzeit einer der die 60 cm knackt, mehr wird wohl auch nicht drinnen sein, bei diesem Qualitäts Level, dies muss man ganz klar sagen.
Warum wohl die meisten Koi-Besitzer, keine Jumbo oder 70 cm + Fische im Teich paddeln haben, ist wohl dem Geld/Preis geschuldet.
Nicht jeder gibt für einen Koi einen 4-stelligen Betrag aus! Dies heißt natürlich nicht, das Koi mit etwas minderer Qualität oder Veranlagung nicht auch die 70 + knacken können.

Ein Koi der großes Potenzial hat, wird auch in einem etwas schlechter geführten Teich, sein Level erreichen, außer er wird wirklich massiv vom Teichmanagment beeinträchtigt.
Nehmen wir mal den Thread von Armin: Was zieht ein, was zieht aus..
Tosa bekommt diese Saison 4 neue 70 + Koi, hier hast du nun schon mal deinen ersten Kandidaten!
Holger hat bestimmt auch einen mit 70 cm im Teich! Bei Armin weiß ich es leider nicht, denke aber das hier auch einer mit schwimmt.
Bei mir wird nächstes Jahr auch einer einziehen!

An Jumbo Koi heranzukommen, ist doch kein Problem. Christian bietet einige davon an, im Bereich von 80 cm +
Du musst nur bereit sein, die 2500 € + aufwärts zu bezahlen.

(Besonders die mehrfarbigen Koi sind in dieser Größe unglaublich selten in Deutschland zu finden.)
Wachsen auch um einiges langsamer als z.B. ein Chagoi, Karashi & Co..

Wirkung der Koi, ist im flachen bzw. nicht so tiefen Teich um einges besser, so wie ich es bisher beurteilen konnte.


----------



## Lion (21. Apr. 2017)

hallo Florian,
ich finde, je größer um so schöner.  Ein 80cm oder noch größerer Koi ist schon ein Hingucker. 
Je größer, um so eindrucksvoller sind die Farben und das Verhalten solcher Tiere.

Allerdings muss bei größeren Koi's die Wasserqualität immer stimmen, denn diese Tiere sind
anfälliger für Krankheiten usw. als die kleinen und jüngere Fische.
.
Bei solch einer Anschaffung ist es natürlich auch eine Preis- Kostenfrage und ich denke, dass
man dadurch nicht in jedem Teich solche Exemplare findet.

Jedoch sollte jeder Koi-Liebhaber die Koi-Größe, Farbe usw. wählen, die Er bevorzugt.
Aber:
Theoretisch, wenn in einem Teich alles stimmt, werden auch die kleineren sehr schön alt und
können dann auch diese Größen ohne weiteres erreichen.
Aber es ist schon eine Herausforderung, die jedoch vielen Koi-Liebhaber reitzt.

Die Teichliebhaber, die es jedoch bevorzugen, nur kleinere Fische zu halten,  sollten dann auch keine Koi's kaufen,
denn hier gibt es auch eine vielzahl an Möglichkeiten, andere interessante Fische zu finden und zu halten.


Weiterhin viel viel Freude an unserem Hobby wünscht

Leon


----------



## Mushi (21. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Florian,

Jumbo Koi sind eine echte Plage! Schwer umzusetzen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, teuer im Unterhalt (Futter) und aufwendig in der Entsorgung (Todesfall).

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## tosa (21. Apr. 2017)

Lion schrieb:


> Allerdings muss bei größeren Koi's die Wasserqualität immer stimmen, denn diese Tiere sind
> anfälliger für Krankheiten usw. als die kleinen und jüngere Fische.
> .



naja, diese Aussage ist aber etwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen. also die Wasserqualität sollte bei allen stimmen, ob klein oder groß. Anfälliger für Krankheiten sind die großen genauso wie die kleinen.

Aber ich setze einen drauf...... die 60cm sollte eigentlich jeder schaffen, sehr viele schaffen auch die 70cm. in Rtg. der 80cm wird die Luft schon dünner, ab 90cm wird es sehr dünn. Mein größter hat einen 3-stelligen Betrag gekostet und ist ein Chagoi mit im letzten Juni gemessenen 95cm. Nur ich muss sagen das die großen Fische von mir nie zum messen gefangen werden, nur falls mal ein Abstrich notwendig ist werden die rausgefangen (aber auch nur wenn kein anderer die Symptome anzeigt).

Von der >90cm-Klasse habe ich derzeit 4. von der >80cm Klasse deutlich mehr.


----------



## rollikoi (21. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

ich wage mal zu sagen das viele keine Jumbokoi oder auch nur große Koi haben weil die Tiere oftmals in zu kleinen und zu flachen Teichen vegetieren und gar nicht alt genug werden zum wachsen.
Die Teiche halten ein - zwei Jahre mühsam ein biologisches Gleichgewicht bis zu dem Punkt an dem der Winter dann aufräumt und nächstes Jahr wieder neue Koi gekauft werden.

MfG Bernd


----------



## koiteich1 (21. Apr. 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Hallo Florian,
> 
> Jumbo Koi sind eine echte Plage! Schwer umzusetzen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, teuer im Unterhalt (Futter) und aufwendig in der Entsorgung (Todesfall).



Dazu will ich jetzt lieber nichts schreiben sonst müsste ich ein neues Thema auf machen wie man mit Koi umgehen soll.

Sicher kosten große Koi auch richtig Geld.
und ja je größer um so beruhigender sind die.
Kleinere Koi wirken meist hektisch im Teich.



troll20 schrieb:


> Im übrigen können auch Baumarkt Koi die 80+ erreichen wenn alles stimmt



Das würde ich fast ausschließen.
Da der Baumarkt oder Zoohandlung ich sage jetzt mal nur die Koi bekommt wo kein anderer Händler will.
Also die Reste so zu sagen.

Mein Größter hat jetzt gerade die 70cm Marke geknackt und ich könnte dem Stunden lang zusehen wie er seine Runden dreht.
Wobei die kleinen (der kleinste ist 55cm) eher rumwuseln.

Wenn bei mir jetzt noch was neues rein kommt geht es erst ab min 60cm los.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Apr. 2017)

Ich persönlich mag auch lieber die großen Koi.
Die Ausstrahlung, die Ruhe, der voluminöse Körper.....das reicht eigentlich schon.
Wenn die dann noch aus der Hand fressen ist die Welt perfekt.



meinereiner schrieb:


> Bislang hab ich das nur so ungefähr abschätzen können, indem ich einen Meterstab neben den Fischen in's Wasser gehalten


So mache ich das momentan auch. 
Den Stress muss ich den Fischen nicht zwingend antun.
Und nach meinen ersten Schätzungen sind meine 4 auf einem guten Weg noch ein paar Zentimeter mehr zu machen. 
Beim Umzug wird dann korrekt gemessen.



Lion schrieb:


> Bei solch einer Anschaffung ist es natürlich auch eine Preis- Kostenfrage und ich denke, dass
> man dadurch nicht in jedem Teich solche Exemplare findet.


Die Frage ist ja auch, wie komme ich an meinen Jumbo Koi?!
Muss ich den schon groß kaufen, oder ziehe ich den selber heran?
Allerdings muss klar sein, dass ein guter Tosai, oder Nisai auch sein Geld kostet.
Wer einen Jumbo aus einem günstigen Tosai ranzieht, muss schon sehr viel Glück und Geduld mitbringen.


----------



## tosa (21. Apr. 2017)

naja, woher kommen die Jumbo Koi.....

zuerst einmal braucht man einen absolut verlässlichen Händler der einem nicht irgendwelche Geschichten erzählt, sondern der an einer langfristigen Kundenbindung interessiert ist. Somit fallen die Onlineauktionen in meinen Augen fast alle durch das Raster! Kein Händler wird dort einen Tosai oder Nisai der Potential auf Größe und Volumen und somit für den Händler auf deutlich mehr Geld hat für einen kleinen Taler verkaufen. Klar kann man dabei auch mal Glück haben, aber Glück braucht man auch beim Lotto. Von daher kann ich manche Argumentationen und Beschreibungen wie: Jumbo-Tosai; Tategoi etc. nicht nachvollziehen und belächle diese nur noch.....

Bei einem Tosai ein Potential auf die Größe zu erkennen bedarf schon extrem guter Kenntnisse und ist fast mit einem Blick in die Glaskugel vergleichbar.

Bei einem Nisai sieht man schon etwas mehr, aber auch dazu bedarf es immer noch fundierter Kenntnisse und des geübten Blicks.

Ab Sansai wird das dann erst richtig interessant, da erkennt man schon deutlich mehr wohin der Zug hingeht und kann das auch schon deutlich besser beurteilen. Aber das Auge und das Händchen braucht man immer noch.

Ferner muss man immer dran denken das die Koi bei den meisten Händlern sehr auf Erhaltung gefüttert werden. Diese Erfahrung habe ich einige Male bereits gemacht, da schossen die Koi plötzlich im Teich massiv in die Länge und beim nächsten Keschern erschrak man sich was für ein Brocken in der Wanne schwamm.

Ohne hier eine Futterdiskussion loszubrechen (ich selber füttere OSW-Mix von Coppens), bedarf es auch einer vernünftigen Ernährung und somit auch einer vernünftigen Biologie und Größe einer Filteranlage. Denn viel Futter heißt auch das viele Schadstoffe abgebaut werden müssen. Da sind manche Sachen schon sehr auf Kante gestrickt.


----------



## koiteich1 (21. Apr. 2017)

Ich muss hier mal was rein Kopieren was aus dem Buch von Harald Bachmann stammt:

*Beurteilung der Größe und des
Alters bei Jungfischen*
Bei der Beurteilung des Alters von sehr kleinen Koi kann man als Kriterium die Augengröße heranziehen.
Koi mit 18 Zentimeter Größe sollten
knapp ein Jahr alt sein und ein kleines,
dem Körper angepasstes Auge besitzen.
Beim Koi, wie auch bei einigen tropischen Zierfischen (Diskus), wächst das Auge immer während der Körper durch Mangel an Futter oder schlechter Kondition in Wachstumsphasen zurückbleiben kann.
Die Proportion zwischen Auge und
Körper verschiebt sich somit nur
, wenn die Voraussetzungen zum Wachstum, wie Wassertemperatur, gegeben sind, wichtige Komponenten, wie Futter oder ein
optimaler Gesundheitszustand, jedochfehlen.
Koi, die zwei Jahre alt sind, jedoch erst eine Größe von 18 Zentimeter besitzen,haben die schöne, intensive Färbung vonzweijährigen Fischen, weisen jedoch den
Körper eines einjährigen mit der Augengröße eines zweijährigen Koi auf.
Diese schlecht gewachsenen, aber plakativ gezeichneten zweijährigen Koi(Nisai) werden in Deutschland gerne alsTategoi verkauft oder werden auf Koi Ausstellungen in ihrer Größenklasse gesetzt.

Hier nach zu lesen:
Die beiden Bücher sind sehr interessant und wer sich auf der Seite die Zeit nimmt und das alles mal durchliest wird sich über manche Sachen wunder.
http://www.rheinmainkoi.de/ueber-uns/

Deswegen gibt es doch bei uns so viele Jumbo Tosai zu "kleinem Geld" oder soll man besser sagen schlecht gewachsene (Nisai)die weg müssen.

Was schon angesprochen wurde mit der Fütterung bei den Händlern.
Da hat Torsten Recht.
Bei den meisten Händlern wird nur auf Erhalt gefüttert denn da kann man mehr Koi auf kleinem Raum halten.
Ich bin ja ab und an bei Harald Bachmann und da hängt an jedem Becken ein Voller Futterautomat und die Koi bekommen reichlich Futter.
die werden nicht gemästet sondern normal gefüttert.
Geht also auch.


----------



## muh.gp (21. Apr. 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Holger hat bestimmt auch einen mit 70 cm im Teich!



Neeeeee, noch nicht! Betonung liegt auf noch... 

Mein Katashi-Männchen ist jetzt fünf und liegt knapp unter den 70, aber mein Chagoi hat als Nisai schon knapp 60 cm und wird diesen Sommer wohl auch die 70 knacken. Ein paar weitere Kandidaten für diese Größe schwimmen auch noch rum, aber auch ein paar Fische, die niemals diese Größe erreichen werden. Ganz nebenbei, ich fange keine Koi um zu messen. Es waren Messungen innerhalb des Frühjahrscheck mit meiner Tierärztin.

Interessanterweise sind die "Zwerge" als Tosai für kleines Geld gekauft worden. Was wiederum beweist, dass nicht jeder Fisch das Potential auf Jumbo hat. Und die Aussage zu den Koi aus dem Baumarkt... vielleicht einer von zehn und den musst du dann erwischen... 

Die genannten Preise (z.B. 2.500 €) sind nicht erforderlich. Mein teuerster Nisai hat knapp 600 Euro gekostet, aber natürlich kosten "fertige" Jumbos eine schöne Stange Geld. Das ist aber auch nachvollziehbar, denn in die Fische sind mächtig viel Futter- und Energiekosten investiert worden.

Über das Potential wird ja immer viel diskutiert, aber es ist keine Garantie. Ohne gutes Teichmanagement, viel frisches Wasser, sehr gutes Futter und vor allem konstante Wärme, Wärme und nochmals Wärme über den Sommer wird auch ein Top-Koi kein Jumbo.

Zu den Jumbos generell. Ich war vor ein paar Wochen an einem Teich zu Besuch, der öfters mal im MK-Blog gezeigt wird und wer dort 60 Jumbos von 70 bis 100 cm schwimmen sieht, der will ehrlich gesagt nichts anderes mehr... 

Ach ja, eins noch... wer Jumbo-Koi als Plage ansieht, weil ihre Entsorgung zu teuer ist, der sollte sich Gedanken wegen dem Hobby machen... dies nur als ganz persönliche Aussage.


----------



## Mushi (21. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Holger,

Jumbo Koi und die Jagd nach immer größeren Koi sind in Wirklichkeit eine Katastrophe im Koihobby. Dabei bleiben einige Koi mit Leberverfettung auf der Stecke, weil sie einfach das Potential nicht haben und der Koihalter dies nicht erkennt oder erkennen will. Das Thema wird angeheizt mit Sprüchen "... der wird sicher die xx cm knacken". Wenn das alles so sicher und einfach wäre, würde der Händler den Koi behalten und später für viel mehr Geld verkaufen. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## koiteich1 (21. Apr. 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Jumbo Koi und die Jagd nach immer größeren Koi sind in Wirklichkeit eine Katastrophe im Koihobby. Dabei bleiben einige Koi mit Leberverfettung auf der Stecke, weil sie einfach das Potential nicht haben und der Koihalter dies nicht erkennt oder erkennen will.



Nicht die Jombo-koi sind eine Katastrophe sondern die Koihalter die aus normalo Koi Jumbos machen wollen !!!!!!!!!!!!



Mushi schrieb:


> Das Thema wird angeheizt mit Sprüchen "... der wird sicher die xx cm knacken". Wenn das alles so sicher und einfach wäre, würde der Händler den Koi behalten und später für viel mehr Geld verkaufen.


Mann soll sich seinen Koihändler gut aussuchen bei dem man kauft.
Nicht jeder wird dich veraschen und einen schlechtgewachsenen Nisai als Tosai verkaufen.
Darum kosten auch die echten Jumbo Tosai etwas mehr.
Leider kann ich hier nicht alles wiedergeben was ich in etlichen Koibüchern über die Koizucht gelesen habe.
Da stand drinn warum die Koi als Jumbo tosai verkauft werden und nicht weiter auf den Farmen bleiben.
Wenn ich am WE zeit habe such ich mal den Bericht raus.


----------



## tosa (21. Apr. 2017)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Nicht die Jombo-koi sind eine Katastrophe sondern die Koihalter die aus normalo Koi Jumbos machen wollen !!!!!!!!!!!!



da setze ich noch einen drauf...... nicht nur der Koihalter ist schuld, sondern auch der Koihändler der diese als Jumbo-Tosai anpreist!!!!


----------



## muh.gp (21. Apr. 2017)

Mushi schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> 
> Jumbo Koi und die Jagd nach immer größeren Koi sind in Wirklichkeit eine Katastrophe im Koihobby. Dabei bleiben einige Koi mit Leberverfettung auf der Stecke, weil sie einfach das Potential nicht haben und der Koihalter dies nicht erkennt oder erkennen will. Das Thema wird angeheizt mit Sprüchen "... der wird sicher die xx cm knacken". Wenn das alles so sicher und einfach wäre, würde der Händler den Koi behalten und später für viel mehr Geld verkaufen.
> 
> ...



Ich respektiere deine Meinung, kann sie aber nicht teilen. Denn wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, hat das heranwachsen nicht nur etwas mit Futter zu tun. Die Werte müssen stimmen, das Management und eben auch das Potential. Die Koi die an Leberverfettung o.ä. sterben, tun dies, weil sie in einem zu kleinen Teich bei schlechten Verhältnissen gemästet werden und dabei viel zu wenig Bewegung haben. Und daran ist einzig der Halter schuld. Genau wie bei Katzen, die nur in der Wohnung leben, Hunden, die nur getragen werden oder Meerschweinchen, die nur in einem Schuhkarton leben und trotzdem andauernd gefüttert und dadurch rund und fett werden. 

Im übrigen und das nur so nebenbei, in den Teichen sterben zigfach mehr Koi an schlechten Wasserwerten, mangelhafter Fürsorge in Winter/Frühjahr oder Bakterien- und Parasitenbefall und schlichtweg Unwissenheit des Halters über die Bedürfnisse dieser Fische.  Also wenn wir schon über Katastrophe reden wollen, dann ist das die wirklich ganz große...

Wer dagegen Koi mit Vernunft und Weitsicht auf Größe zieht, der handelt im Übrigen der Natur entsprechend, denn auch die Ausgangsrasse der Koi, die Karpfen, haben das "Potential" auf 80 und mehr cm zu wachsen.

Und warum Händler und Züchter nicht alle Fische groß und teuer macht ist relativ einfach. Für hunderte oder tausende Jumbos ist zunächst mal kein Markt vorhanden. Zudem würde ein Überangebot den Preis drücken und dann würden die teuren Kosten für die Aufzucht den möglichen Erlös kosten.

Ein weiterer entscheidender Faktor ist das von dir ebenfalls angesprochene Potential. Die Fische müssen sicher die Gene für großes Wachstum haben, aus entsprechenden Blutlinien stammen und dann, nur dann, besteht die Chance auf ein entsprechendes Wachstum. Doch diese Koi kosten eben etwas mehr und man findet sie nicht im Baumarkt... auch hier ist es wie bei anderen Tieren... aus einem Ackergaul macht man eben auch kein Rennpferd.

Und noch ein Satz zu der Jumbo-Tosai-Aussage von Torsten. Jumbo-Tosai werden vom Züchter oder Händler auf Wachstum gehalten. Dass heißt, sie überwintern warm und können entsprechend gefüttert werden. Dadurch unterscheiden sie sich dann im Frühjahr von den "normalen" Tosai, sicher auch im Preis.... doch nur weil sie Jumbo-Tosai genannt werden, ist das noch lange keine Garantie, dass sie letztlich auch über 80 cm wachsen, denn auch dafür benötigt man die bereits aufgeführten Komponenten rund um und im Teich...


----------



## tosa (21. Apr. 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Händler auf Wachstum gehalten



fast nie, das ist eher die Ausnahme!!! Und glaube mir, ich kenne mehr als einen Händler aus der Szene. Was erwartest du? Das auf 10m3 30-40 Koi auf Wachstum beim Händler gehalten werden? Nie nicht! Warm überwintern hat nicht unbedingt was mit Wachstum zu tun!



muh.gp schrieb:


> Und warum Händler und Züchter nicht alle Fische groß und teuer macht ist relativ einfach. Für hunderte oder tausende Jumbos ist zunächst mal kein Markt vorhanden. Zudem würde ein Überangebot den Preis drücken und dann würden die teuren Kosten für die Aufzucht den möglichen Erlös kosten.



das trifft nicht zu. Wenn ein Händler ein Potential erkennt ist das für ihn wie ein 6er im Lotto, warum sollte er also versuchen das Potential unter Marktwert zu verkaufen?



muh.gp schrieb:


> Die Fische müssen sicher die Gene für großes Wachstum haben, aus entsprechenden Blutlinien stammen und dann, nur dann, besteht die Chance auf ein entsprechendes Wachstum



Wie wahr, auf die Gene kommt es an und diese guten Gene muss man suchen, finden und züchten. Das versuchen die jap. Züchter schon sehr lange. Nur es gibt Händler die versuchen die Gene frühzeitig durch Mast zu umgehen oder noch viel schlimmer durch Marketing das Kaufverhalten zu beeinflussen. Vor ein paar Jahren gab es Jumbo-Tosai gar nicht, das ist erst eine marketingtechnische Gelddruckmaschine geworden.


----------



## muh.gp (22. Apr. 2017)

Also "mein" Händler zieht Tosai groß und das warm überwintern ist schon ein entscheidender Faktor, denn damit kann der Fisch auch im Winter gefüttert werden und wächst entsprechend....

Und mit dem Sechser im Lotto hast du vollkommen recht, aber wie viele Sechser hattest du schon?  ich habe davon geschrieben, dass er nicht viele bzw. alle Koi groß macht. 

Bei deiner dritten Aussage sind wir dann wohl wieder bei meinem Händler gelandet...  Stimmt, Marketing ist dort ein großes Thema, aber eben auch ein unheimliches Wissen über die Fische, das Wasser und die Technik. Und seine Philosophie ist "große bunte Fische", aber zumindest wie ich ihn kennengelernt habe keineswegs um jeden Preis...


----------



## Teich4You (22. Apr. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> zuerst einmal braucht man einen absolut verlässlichen Händler der einem nicht irgendwelche Geschichten erzählt, sondern der an einer langfristigen Kundenbindung interessiert ist.






tosa schrieb:


> Somit fallen die Onlineauktionen in meinen Augen fast alle durch das Raster!


Das sehe ich anders. Gerade dort gibt es ab und zu wirklich mal einen Schnapper. 
Und selbst wenn es kein Schnapper ist, kann man dort auch an Koi mit Potenzial +70cm kommen.
Manche Händler kennt man ja auch persönlich, und kann zu den Auktionen auch noch vor Ort Fische kaufen.



tosa schrieb:


> Bei einem Nisai sieht man schon etwas mehr, aber auch dazu bedarf es immer noch fundierter Kenntnisse und des geübten Blicks.


Vor allem auch die Kenntnis was für Elterntiere dahinter stehen.
Das weiß meist nur der Händler, wo wir wieder beim Thema Vertrauen wären.
Ein guter Händler wird alle Infos zum Koi rausrücken, oder im Vorfeld angeben.
Wobei ich denke das man bei Nisai schon recht gut sehen kann wohin es geht, wenn wir mal nur auf das Größenwachstum gucken.



tosa schrieb:


> Ab Sansai wird das dann erst richtig interessant, da erkennt man schon deutlich mehr wohin der Zug hingeht und kann das auch schon deutlich besser beurteilen.


Ein guter Sansai hat ja meist schon 60-70cm.
Da kann man dann nicht mehr viel falsch machen, wenn man die +70cm als "Jumbo" zu Grunde legt.



tosa schrieb:


> Ferner muss man immer dran denken das die Koi bei den meisten Händlern sehr auf Erhaltung gefüttert werden. Diese Erfahrung habe ich einige Male bereits gemacht, da schossen die Koi plötzlich im Teich massiv in die Länge und beim nächsten Keschern erschrak man sich was für ein Brocken in der Wanne schwamm.


Ja das hatte ich auch bei mir.
Ein sehr schmaler mit ca. 17cm.
Der kleine ist mal richtig in die Länge und breite gegangen, als er bei mir war.
Der Händler kann eben nur in wenigen Fällen richtig füttern.
Gerade wenn es Versandhändler sind, wo die Leute erwarten, dass die Fische auch sofort versendet werden.
Die Fische müssen also auf den Versand vorbereitet werden und das geht eben nicht unter vollem Futter.
Was aber auch wieder zeigt, dass Jumbo-Tosai so ein Thema für sich ist und Koi (Tosai) mit 17cm eigentlich ganz normal sind!



muh.gp schrieb:


> Ein weiterer entscheidender Faktor ist das von dir ebenfalls angesprochene Potential. Die Fische müssen sicher die Gene für großes Wachstum haben, aus entsprechenden Blutlinien stammen und dann, nur dann, besteht die Chance auf ein entsprechendes Wachstum. Doch diese Koi kosten eben etwas mehr und man findet sie nicht im Baumarkt... auch hier ist es wie bei anderen Tieren... aus einem Ackergaul macht man eben auch kein Rennpferd.


Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind; sind diese vier Jumbo Tosai, oder einfach Koi mit Potenzial?? 

* defekter Link entfernt *

* defekter Link entfernt *

* defekter Link entfernt *

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## tosa (22. Apr. 2017)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Also "mein" Händler zieht Tosai groß und das warm überwintern ist schon ein entscheidender Faktor, denn damit kann der Fisch auch im Winter gefüttert werden und wächst entsprechend....


ich denke mal das jeder Händler seine Fische warm überwintert, bisher habe ich keine Verkaufsbecken ausserhalb von geheizten Hallen gesehen. Stopp eine Ausnahme kenne ich, das ist bei Koiaqua die beiden Teiche auf seinem Grundstück, aber selbst die werden bis auf einen Monat im Jahr beheizt.



muh.gp schrieb:


> ch habe davon geschrieben, dass er nicht viele bzw. alle Koi groß macht.


erstaunlich; wenn ich immer höre und lese das die alle Potential auf +80cm haben.



muh.gp schrieb:


> aber eben auch ein unheimliches Wissen über die Fische, das Wasser und die Technik


das sollte eigentlich jeder Händler haben, und ich kenne mehrere Händler wo ich mir darum keine Gedanken machen muss.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ein guter Sansai hat ja meist schon 60-70cm.


ich korrigiere das mal auf 50-60cm, wenn der größer ist o.k., aber die Masse ist bei 50-60cm.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Gerade dort gibt es ab und zu wirklich mal einen Schnapper.
> Und selbst wenn es kein Schnapper ist, kann man dort auch an Koi mit Potenzial +70cm kommen.
> Manche Händler kennt man ja auch persönlich, und kann zu den Auktionen auch noch vor Ort Fische kaufen.


ich habe noch nie einen wirklich potenten Koi als Schnapper gesehen, und auch selten davon gelesen das dort Schnapper waren. einen +70 wird man kaum als Schnäppchen bekommen. Und warum soll ich erst einen Koi ersteigern und dann noch vor Ort Fische kaufen. Da fahre ich dann doch lieber gleich hin, trinke einen Kaffee, gucke schöne Fische an unterhalte mich nett und kaufe dann das was definitiv Potential in meinen Augen hat.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind; sind diese vier Jumbo Tosai, oder einfach Koi mit Potenzial??


Benigoi ist wie Ochiba, Karashi, Chagoi eigentlich ein Fisch der sehr stark wächst. Das liegt wie bei all den genannten an seiner Bereitschaft sehr viel Futter aufzunehmen.

Betr. der Showa und Kohaku ist dort das Potential eines extrem hochwertigen, qualitativen Kois.
Genau der zitierte Händler gehört mit seinen Fischen mit zur Oberliga weil er genau weiß was er für welchen Preis einkauft und anbietet. Er selber hat jahrelang Fische aus seinen jap. Mudponds bei der Shinokai ausgestellt und Preise eingesammelt. Warum bei einigen die Preise exorbitant hoch sind kann ich nicht sagen, aber wahrscheinlich erkennt Thomas Pohl und auch Danichi in den betreffenden Koi Potential. Zumindest hat man sich sogar Gedanken um eine Geschlechtsbestimmung bei einem Tosai gemacht. Ich kann die Anlagen von Thomas nur wärmstens empfehlen, und wenn er einen guten Tag hat erfährt man auch sehr viel Wissen, genau wie bei Harald Bachmann und Dirk Ottlik. Denn das sind in meinen Augen die derzeitigen Urgesteine der Koi-Händler.

Diesbezüglich würde ich gerne Armin seinen Link hier einsetzen, denn hierin wird sehr viel zur Qualität der Koi erklärt.


koiteich1 schrieb:


> Die beiden Bücher sind sehr interessant und wer sich auf der Seite die Zeit nimmt und das alles mal durchliest wird sich über manche Sachen wunder.
> http://www.rheinmainkoi.de/ueber-uns/


----------



## Teich4You (22. Apr. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> einen +70 wird man kaum als Schnäppchen bekommen


Hab ich nicht gesagt. Aber einen mit Potenzial. Bleibt zu klären wo Schnäppchen anfängt und wo es aufhört.



tosa schrieb:


> Ich kann die Anlagen von Thomas nur wärmstens empfehlen, und wenn er einen guten Tag hat erfährt man auch sehr viel Wissen, genau wie bei Harald Bachmann und Dirk Ottlik. Denn das sind in meinen Augen die derzeitigen Urgesteine der Koi-Händler.


Eine durchaus sehr wichtige Info. Heißt nicht das andere Händler schlecht sind, aber wer Koihobby ambitioniert betreiben möchte, kommt um die Herren wohl nicht drum herum.


----------



## tosa (22. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Heißt nicht das andere Händler schlecht sind



das habe ich nicht gesagt, ich habe nur geschrieben das die genannten mit zu den Urgesteinen der Szene gehören und durch ihre lange Zeit im Geschäft über jahrzehntelange Erfahrung betr. Koi und den Züchtern verfügen.

zudem ist die Auflistung auch nicht komplett, ich denke da noch an Ralf Kanther, Mario Barthelme etc.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Apr. 2017)

HI,

eigentlich hat jeder Koi das Potenzial ein 1m Viech zu werden. Den im Gegensatz zu Vögeln oder Säugern, die bei erreichen der Geschlechtsreife das Wachstum einstellen  wachsen alle Fische ja ihr ganzes Leben lang. Auf ne bestimmte Blutlinie, Gene ect braucht dafür eigentlich net unbedingt geachtet werden wenn so ne Größe net in nem bestimmten Zeitraum erreicht werden soll

Wie bei allen Fischen hängt auch das Wachstum von Koi hauptsächlich von anderen Dingen ab die ja schon angesprochen wurden

Besatzmenge 
Platz
gute Wasserwerte 
gutes Futter
entsprechende Wärme

gerade die Fütterungen sind bei allen Fischen sehr wichtig. Bekommen Fische während des Hauptwachstums (von Schlup bis zum erreichen der Geschlechtsreife) net laufend ausreichend Futter - am besten "Naturfutter" wie __ Würmer, Insektenlarven, Krebstiere ect -  bekommen sie schnell Wachstumsstockungen die sie später meißt net mehr aufholen können. 
Das im Handel Fische gerade so viel bekommen das sie es aushalten (überleben) ist ja bekannt und wurde auch schon genannt. Wenn dann Fische erst mal ein paar Wochen in so einem Bottich schwimmen und täglich meißt nur ein paar Brocken "Billigfutter auf Getreidebasis" bekommen sind Wachstumsrückstände vorprogrammiert


----------



## marcus18488 (22. Apr. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> besten "Naturfutter" wie __ Würmer, Insektenlarven, Krebstiere ect - bekommen sie schnell Wachstumsstockungen die sie später meißt net mehr aufholen können.



Ein Kumpel von mir, Angler, sagte früher auch schon immer: die größten Karpfen fängt man im trübsten schlammigsten Wasser. 

Ich kaufe meine Koi immer bei Christian Wild in einer Größe von Ca 15 cm. Hab mittlerweile einige mit Ca 70 cm drin. Sind bis jetzt alle groß geworden. Platz haben sie genug und an Futter fehlt es auch nicht. Nur im Winter ab November bis April wir absolut nicht gefüttert. Ist auch der Teich die meiste Zeit zugefroren. 
Aktuelle Wassertemperatur sind 8 grad. Da brauch ich nicht zu füttern, da alle ganz ruhig in den tiefen Zonen sind. 

Wenn ich nach der Theorie gehe und meinen Teich beheizen würde, müssten einige meiner Koi dann bestimmt 10 cm größer sein.


----------



## tosa (22. Apr. 2017)

gerade gefunden.....





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaIgRtBt8NQ&feature=share_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZBdxIQiNvY&feature=share_


----------



## der_odo (23. Apr. 2017)

Hallo.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bezogen auf die Körpergröße,  extreme Preisunterschiede herrschen.
Bei einigen Händlern kann man die Qualitätsunterschiede genau erkennen, wodurch in meinen Augen der der deutliche Preisunterschied gerechtfertigt ist. Bei einigen Händlern kann ich dies allerdings nicht nachvollziehen. Okay, ich bin Laie und kann die Unterschiede nicht erkennen, aber 14.000 Euro für einen Tosai Kohaku? Meine Kohaku auf dem Avatar waren auch Tosai mit ca. 32cm Länge und haben eine schöne Zeichnung, haben aber nur ein Bruchteil gekostet.
Sie leben seit 2014 unter guten Bedingungen und sind besser gewachsen als die 50 Euro Koi, glaube aber nicht, dass die die 70cm Marke knacken werden.
Mein damals +70cm Chagoi war dann eher ein Schnäppchen. Okay es war ein kleiner Händler und wollte im Herbst seine paar Becken sanieren und er musste die Tiere "los werden".


----------



## Teich4You (23. Apr. 2017)

Koi bewerten und beurteilen ist fast schon eine kleine Wissenschaft. Aber hat auch seinen Reiz und mit Tosai zocken macht ja auch Spaß. Wir können gerne mal ein Thema dazu aufmachen worauf man achten kann beim Koi-Kauf.


----------



## mitch (23. Apr. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> und mit Tosai zocken macht ja auch Spaß


und an anderer Stelle schreibst du


Teich4You schrieb:


> Aber wohin mit den ganzen Fischen die einem nicht mehr gefallen? Ich wäre daher wählerischer.



 so what: Spaß oder wählerischer


----------



## Teich4You (23. Apr. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> und an anderer Stelle schreibst du
> 
> 
> so what: Spaß oder wählerischer


Genau deswegen mache ich es ja nicht. Es würde Spaß machen und sehe das es anderen Spaß macht. Selber wäre mir das aber zu aufwendig und blöde die Fische wieder weggeben zu müssen.  Jetzt vielleicht eindeutiger.


----------

